# Scioto River Fishing !!!!!



## MattSmith223

Anybody ever fish the scioto river under the frank road bridge. I always ride past it on 104 but always wanted to know if its a "hot spot" . Any luck anybody???


----------



## HookBender

I think you would be better off going up an exit to greenlawn and fishing the damn.


----------



## CrappieTacos

I've seen cars parked off the road there but I'd rather fish those ponds


----------



## ittybittyfishy

Go down there and look for trash, make a few cast. See if there's any line there. That's a hotspot


----------



## scallop

Those ponds are off limits for sure. I used to rent an office (a few years ago) from the concrete co. that is back there. I asked about them and was told NOBODY fishes them PERIOD. Not sure how true that is but I have never seen anyone there. Plenty of signage saying keep out though.

I did pull over and look at them a few times when dropping off the rent check and there are some big bass in them. Shame, probably some buttsmooch's screwed it up for everyone else some time in the past.


----------



## MattSmith223

CrappieTacos said:


> I've seen cars parked off the road there but I'd rather fish those ponds



You've fished those ponds before what's in them ?


----------



## HookBender

MattSmith223 said:


> You've fished those ponds before what's in them ?


Good luck trying to fish those ponds!
Let me know when you do, I'll bring popcorn.


----------



## CrappieTacos

MattSmith223 said:


> You've fished those ponds before what's in them ?


No. I'd like to fish them. But I imagine there are Muskie, northerns, walleye and lake trout in them.


----------



## Hoover 4 Me

If you're talking about the ponds around Haul Rd near Anderson Concrete, there's only one way to fish them. Get a job with Anderson Concrete.


----------



## HookBender

I pass them to and from work everyday. About two weeks ago there was a large group of people at one of them with boats in the water.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Haha when I was young an dumb. Another friend lied to me an told me they allowed the public to fish it one weekend out of the year. Haha I was stupit enough to believe him. It took a total of ten minutes and 3 bass before a cpd told us to leave an never come back.

On another note 6/7 years ago I would see an eagle perched on the island every time I passed it. One day my nephew an I watched it pick off some small carp. Was pretty cool stuff!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Oh yeah an I've floated below the bridge one time during really low water levels. I'll just say we breezed through pretty fast. If I remember right it was just a silty shallow flat


----------



## fool4fish

Ok so never personally fished it but grew up with a trusted source its primary wide sweeping and there are a few deeper holes mostly bottom fishers hit the area target eddies n current breaks if ur a sport guy those fish are at greenlawn concentrating cuz the dam so obviously have to be downstream to just not in numbers. Far as andersons cory or whomever is current owner its stricktly prohibited so i would procede with caution and remember if you are tempted remember the others anglers chances that get ruined because of anglers doing those kind of acts but for the record my trusted lifelong source uncle worked for andersons and they had a company bass tourney ona weekend n he said it is the land of the giant crappie said they gulping down 1/4 oz spinnerbaits couldnt catch a bass cuz they were so hot but thats just what i was told fyi dont see eagles but there are a pair of some really cool white swans that show every year on the north cory


----------



## CrappieTacos

My god, that was a painful read. And its quarry. I'm sorry for the grammar policing, I can't help it


----------



## fool4fish

Crappie tacos you got too much time on your hands are we on here to get and share fishing info? And you couldnt be further from right about species in that lake i been near it all my life are you jealous you didnt have nothing worth offering like i see cars parked there really thats insightful dude take a hike chicken liver smear oh yeah did i spell that right?


----------



## acklac7

Spot directly below the bridge is a sort of weak riffle immediately followed by a long gravel flat - supposedly some monster boulders out in the middle somewhere too.

Never caught anything in the 4 or 5 total hours I spent down there fishing it.


----------



## CrappieTacos

fool4fish said:


> Crappie tacos you got too much time on your hands are we on here to get and share fishing info? And you couldnt be further from right about species in that lake i been near it all my life are you jealous you didnt have nothing worth offering like i see cars parked there really thats insightful dude take a hike chicken liver smear oh yeah did i spell that right?


Still painful. What insight would you like? It's a river, there are fish in it. Go find them. And you can't fish the ponds. Is that better?

Oh, and you should look up the definition of sarcasm. It'll help you understand my reply to what species are in there


----------



## fool4fish

Your the reason forums suck man period point blank n i will call every person on it the same. why did you bother to reply if it was sarcasm then? you wanted to establish yourself above the posters level? cause you didnt like the nature of the post the person is below you is that it?like i said too much time on your hands you should look into joining a country club youd fit in good. seriously tho no single member on here created an acct to listen to other people treat them with "sarcasm "like that because your so "above" them. if someone ask a question and you dont like it your silence is valued so much more. Then maybe the members who actually have answer can give them instead of teaching grown adults social skills and manors ?


----------



## Muddy

acklac7 said:


> Spot directly below the bridge is a sort of weak riffle immediately followed by a long gravel flat - supposedly some monster boulders out in the middle somewhere too.
> 
> Never caught anything in the 4 or 5 total hours I spent down there fishing it.


They aren't boulders, they are some kind of old concrete structure. They are very large.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Personally I didn't find that stretch anything special for the Scioto - farther South has some features that are better fishing (from boat) Like others said Greenlawn is the end of the road for fish migration so its a great seasonal spot - As far as the Anderson pits they are posted private property ..end of story

And as far as this bickering & sarcasm over the exchange of imfo goes against the spirit of this site - if you have nothing constructive to contribute just move on to the next thread


----------



## CrappieTacos

fool4fish said:


> Your the reason forums suck man period point blank n i will call every person on it the same. why did you bother to reply if it was sarcasm then? you wanted to establish yourself above the posters level? cause you didnt like the nature of the post the person is below you is that it?like i said too much time on your hands you should look into joining a country club youd fit in good. seriously tho no single member on here created an acct to listen to other people treat them with "sarcasm "like that because your so "above" them. if someone ask a question and you dont like it your silence is valued so much more. Then maybe the members who actually have answer can give them instead of teaching grown adults social skills and manors ?


I'm not reading this mess. Good luck to you this year. A sense of humor goes a long way, though it tends to be lost on some


----------



## Bluesangler

How is the Scioto River in that area for fishing from a jetboat? There's a launch ramp up in that park north of Anderson's and have wanted to try it out, but last time I saw the Scioto it was up and muddy.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Bluesangler said:


> How is the Scioto River in that area for fishing from a jetboat? There's a launch ramp up in that park north of Anderson's and have wanted to try it out, but last time I saw the Scioto it was up and muddy.


Was on Griggs today & was


Bluesangler said:


> How is the Scioto River in that area for fishing from a jetboat? There's a launch ramp up in that park north of Anderson's and have wanted to try it out, but last time I saw the Scioto it was up and muddy.


Was on Griggs today & water was trashed so guess the River below would be worse


----------



## MIGHTY

^^^ high and muddy


----------



## Bluesangler

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> Was on Griggs today & was
> 
> Was on Griggs today & water was trashed so guess the River below would be worse


Thanks for the reply. I almost, almost went to Griggs, but figured it might be muddied than crap.
I wouldn't mind exploring the river. Have you ever used the ramp at audubon park?


----------



## "chillin"

fool4fish said:


> Your the reason forums suck man period point blank n i will call every person on it the same. why did you bother to reply if it was sarcasm then? you wanted to establish yourself above the posters level? cause you didnt like the nature of the post the person is below you is that it?like i said too much time on your hands you should look into joining a country club youd fit in good. seriously tho no single member on here created an acct to listen to other people treat them with "sarcasm "like that because your so "above" them. if someone ask a question and you dont like it your silence is valued so much more. Then maybe the members who actually have answer can give them instead of teaching grown adults social skills and manors ?


There is a song about this. I think its called "cry me a river." By Justin Timberlake


----------



## Garyoutlaw77

Bluesangler said:


> Thanks for the reply. I almost, almost went to Griggs, but figured it might be muddied than crap.
> I wouldn't mind exploring the river. Have you ever used the ramp at audubon park?


Yes - its super shallow mud bottom to the North (right) keep to the South (left)


----------



## FOSR

Muddy said:


> They aren't boulders, they are some kind of old concrete structure. They are very large.


If you're talking about the old bridge supports, those were for a rail spur that went to the sewage treatment plant. IIRC you can see it on a 1943 topo map which I can't find now. They must have sold the bridge itself for scrap. I think some of that old railbed is now the bike path that goes down to 104.


----------



## FOSR

Sorry, double post


----------



## fool4fish

"chillin" said:


> There is a song about this. I think its called "cry me a river." By Justin Timberlake


Thanks for your comment love the user name so fitting!


----------



## Muddy

FOSR said:


> If you're talking about the old bridge supports, those were for a rail spur that went to the sewage treatment plant. IIRC you can see it on a 1943 topo map which I can't find now. They must have sold the bridge itself for scrap. I think some of that old railbed is now the bike path that goes down to 104.


That's about what they looked like to me.


----------



## FOSR

I think I found that rail line. This is the 1923 West Columbus topo. It shows "MUNICIPAL RR" running down to the sewage plant ... southeast of the INSTITUTE FOR FEEBLEMINDED

http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/topo/ohio/txu-pclmaps-topo-oh-west_columbus-1923.jpg

Note this shows the abandoned Ohio Canal route. Also, the downtown pool is there but it looks like the Greenlawn dam wasn't in yet. The Scioto is the boundary of the Virginia Military District and this shows the Refugee Tract.

BTW in case you've ever wondered why the roads are so different on the west side of the Scioto, not in a grid like elsewhere in the state, that land was surveyed by the "meets and bounds" method used in Virginia.

Note the electric rail lines on Broad St. and also Marble Cliff. Those were the old inter-urban lines. That's why the rail bridge over the Scioto at Marble Cliff has an extra arch; the electric line ran through that. It ran to Marysville and you can still see a very few traces of it, like old bridges over creeks.


----------



## fool4fish

Thats what i call doing your homework


----------



## Smitty43119

Went out yesterday water still too high and muddy.


----------

